# RAF Croft - Warrington - Sept 2012 **IMAGE HEAVY**



## sonyes (Sep 20, 2012)

A little 'splore that had to be done after seeing some recent pics of 'that car'. Wasn't disappointed, on what turned out to be a very relaxed couple of hours!! 

Visited with *_NyX_ *

RAF Croft started as additional living accommodation for H.M.S. Gosling located at Risley. H.M.S. Gosling was commissioned on 8 October 1942 and was paid off in 1946. That station was dedicated to the Fleet Air Arm and was a training base. H.M.S. Aeriel was also paid off and on 1 February 1956 was opened up as RAF Croft to process people in and out of the U.K. Although it was called RAF Croft it should not be confused with another RAF Croft which was up north and used by the RCAF during the war.​
*Well onto the pics, I hope you enjoy. *

That Car!!!



Rover & Out by Image-inthis, on Flickr



Stick The Boot In by Image-inthis, on Flickr



Sould've Gone To Specsavers by Image-inthis, on Flickr



Blue Is The Colour by Image-inthis, on Flickr

Other 'Bits & Bobs'



Roll Out The Barrel by Image-inthis, on Flickr



You Reap What You Sow! by Image-inthis, on Flickr



Who's There? by Image-inthis, on Flickr



Take Centre Stage by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{RAF Croft}019 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



Going Down The Plug by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{RAF Croft}010 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



That Sinking Feeling by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{RAF Croft}008 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{RAF Croft Extras}009 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



Slim Shady by Image-inthis, on Flickr

A Few Externals




{RAF Croft Extras}004 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



Mirror Image! by Image-inthis, on Flickr



Smiles Better by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{RAF Croft}026 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



'Port' Holy Water by Image-inthis, on Flickr



Spliffing Good Show! by Image-inthis, on Flickr



{RAF Croft}002 by Image-inthis, on Flickr



Berry Nice by Image-inthis, on Flickr

And to finish, my first real SP!! 




{Getting Comfy} by Image-inthis, on Flickr

That's me on the right!


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 20, 2012)

good coverage and nice piks you got there


----------



## sonyes (Sep 20, 2012)

AltDayOut said:


> good coverage and nice piks you got there



Cheers Alt, much appreciated


----------



## Silent Hill (Sep 20, 2012)

Cool mooch. The sinister bath shot is always a winner


----------



## Lucky Pants (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice set of pictures .


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 20, 2012)

Nice find,great photos.


----------



## urban phantom (Sep 20, 2012)

Great pictures nice work mate


----------



## sonyes (Sep 20, 2012)

Cheers for the comments guys, much appreciated.


----------



## Crocodile Hunter (Sep 20, 2012)

Great set guys. I've visited this place twice in the last five weeks now and on the second visit had a chat with one of the property developers who arrived on site for a nosey around. No issues with him whatsoever though and we continued to shoot. I'll post a report on here shortly. Quick question though, how did you manage to climb on top of the roof?


----------



## UE-OMJ (Sep 21, 2012)

That looks like a really nice place to wander round


----------



## steve2109 (Sep 21, 2012)

Great looking site and great photos, thanks


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Sep 21, 2012)

i like this one...good photos and looks a good mooch..thanks for sharing


----------



## TeeJF (Sep 21, 2012)

I like the one along the corridor with the stairs at the end the best. Well done.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Sep 21, 2012)

Great photo's. Cheers for sharing.


----------



## _Nyx_ (Sep 21, 2012)

Was a really lovely place to explore  Excellent report, I'd not know it's history until now ! Berry Nice photos


----------



## Wakey Lad (Sep 21, 2012)

Cracking set this mate - Love the old bath!


----------



## Sshhhh... (Sep 21, 2012)

Great pics!! Its a nice relaxing little mooch around here, we were there the other day


----------



## shane.c (Sep 21, 2012)

Good photos,


----------



## sonyes (Sep 21, 2012)

Sshhhh... said:


> Great pics!! Its a nice relaxing little mooch around here, we were there the other day



Thanks, and yea very relaxed, nothing overlooking it at all....even when on the roof!!  
Pity we didn't bump into you!!


----------



## sonyes (Sep 21, 2012)

Wakey Lad said:


> Cracking set this mate - Love the old bath!



Cheers mate! Yea we loved the bath too, makes for good pics I think!


----------



## sonyes (Sep 21, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> I like the one along the corridor with the stairs at the end the best. Well done.



Cheers Martin, the B/W one?  Is it the light by any chance??


----------



## 12quidkidinnit (Sep 22, 2012)

sonyes said:


> That Car!!!


What's that Rover P5 doing there ? My Dad had one of those when I was a kid, until the gearbox went. It sounded like Dr Who's tardis when the autobox was trying to change up from 2nd to 3rd.


----------



## sonyes (Sep 22, 2012)

12quidkidinnit said:


> What's that Rover P5 doing there ? My Dad had one of those when I was a kid, until the gearbox went. It sounded like Dr Who's tardis when the autobox was trying to change up from 2nd to 3rd.



:biglaugh: I honestly don't know, but can assure you i didn't take it along as a 'prop'


----------



## adzst24 (Sep 26, 2012)

Great report and pics !!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 30, 2012)

great shots...id go there for the motor too luv the glasses on bonet too


----------



## sonyes (Sep 30, 2012)

prettyvacant71 said:


> great shots...id go there for the motor too luv the glasses on bonet too



Thanks mate, and yea it's certainly a nice little prop!


----------



## Jet48 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for posting great find and that bath well!!


----------

